# Pay It Forward.



## TylerD (2/4/14)

Thanks to @Matthee , I have been appointed as the PIF Boss.

If anyone want to forward vape related things to another, please PM me.
Also, If you are in need of something vape related, PM me.

As @Matthee already explained in this post.



Matthee said:


> It basically started off with the idea that you give something to or do something for someone in need and that person then has to reciprocate to 3 other people and so on...creating a multiplier effect. In practice off course it is not that easy, for if you give something for someone in need the very circumstances of that person might not conducive to "paying it forward", although the forward act(s) could be any kindness/consideration shown or done and need not be done immediately.
> 
> I have been thinking of trying to create a simple system for this forum. Have struggled through the trillion rules of some other forums, mostly rules to avoid abuses. Came to the conclusion that a too formal system, where communication is in the open forum, will actually be counter the whole idea in the long run. The spirit behind the idea is more important for me and this community has shown an abundance of that - examples abound.
> 
> ...



Let's get this awesome initiative going!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Die Kriek (2/4/14)

Congrats on the appointment sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Congrats on the appointment sir!


Thanks @Die Kriek !

So our first PIF is already in progress! So exited about this! Thanks to everyone making this possible!
You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

O, and thanks for my awesome PIF banner!


----------



## Silver (4/4/14)

Awesome stuff @TylerD - congrats on your appointment 
I think you will make a superb PIF boss

One of the greatest things about this forum is the flow of kind gestures and the spirit. We can all be proud of that...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

So I have noticed a few guys having some stuff they really don't use anymore, but it might not be a complete set to send to somebody.
I will also be collecting these things and put them together to make up some starter kits etc. to redistribute as part of the PIF project.
So, if anyone would like to donate any old clearos, coils, batteries or any kind vape related things, please let me know.
I think a good idea will be to collect these items at the various vape meets and then 1 person could maybe just send them through to me. I will clean check and put things together and redistribute to PIF candidates.
Any and I mean any vape related stuff will be appreciated.
You guys rock!

Gauteng guys, anything you would like to donate, you can give it to me at the Vape meet tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

TylerD said:


> O, and thanks for my awesome PIF banner!



Good idea TylerD - I'l bring all the stuff I don't use anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

johan said:


> Good idea TylerD - I'l bring all the stuff I don't use anymore.


Awesome! Thanks a lot @johan ! Appreciated.


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

That is an awesome idea, thank you, Sir.
Forumites, if you are in need of some equipment to make vaping better for you and keep you off the stinkies, but cannot afford it at this stage, please PM @TylerD, our PIF Boss. All PM correspondence, not just in this regard, are in confidence and may only be disclosed with the express permission (in a PM or on the open forum) of all the parties to a PM conversation.
If you know of someone in need, even if not a member yet, also PM our PIF Boss. Of course members have preference.
If you have vaping gear not in use, PM @TylerD, please.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (6/4/14)

Thanks you so much for all the PIF goodies I received at the vape meet. I'm not going to name the people, but you know who you are Mr. Guinnes, Mr. Too long feed pipe, Mr.Brass mod!
Thanks guys for making this initiative awesome!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Great going, PIF Boss. We shall do the same at our next Cape Vape Meet. I shall collect and post to you. This could end up costing you some in postage? But I do like the idea of a PIF kitty. Wonder if we should publish what is available in the *PIF kitty*? And the *PIF list* - gear forumites have PMed you about, which they have available at their homes to post to those in need?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/4/14)

Awesome, thanks @Matthee ! I can do a list of the items in my possession, no problem. 
I will do one a bit later on. Just want to go through everything and see what full sets I can put together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome, thanks @Matthee ! I can do a list of the items in my possession, no problem.
> I will do one a bit later on. Just want to go through everything and see what full sets I can put together.


Only if you agree. And maybe we should wait to hear if anyone else comments on the idea of publishing the list(s). There could be disadvantages we might have missed. I take it you have no gear on the PIF list, but only in the PIF kitty, of do you disagree on publishing the PIF list? Or maybe you draw no distinction?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Only if you agree. And maybe we should wait to hear if anyone else comments on the idea of publishing the list(s). There could be disadvantages we might have missed. I take it you have no gear on the PIF list, but only in the PIF kitty, of do you disagree on publishing the PIF list? Or maybe you draw no distinction?



I like the idea of publishing a list... there may be something that someone has always wanted and can't afford or something and they will see it and that may jog them into asking for it.

I would also like to see requests (anonymously via @devdev if need be) with a story behind them. That will jog people to give as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (6/4/14)

I just feel that there might be someone getting on to the forum just to get free stuff, even if they can actually just get it themselves to try it out. Maybe we should get a small PIF comity together to call the shots and to whom I get give the list of items? Then there will be more eyes on the forum that can see the needs of other fellow vapers? Your thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Yeah - I agree fully. Committee provides more eyes, and also removes personal emotions.

One thing I will say, is the PIF donor may have identified an individual in mind for that specific item, or they may hand it to PIF boss without a specific person in mind. I feel specific donations made by someone for someone must be honoured.

General donations should be determined by the committee.

I am happy to be the anonymous mole/rat/badger who receives requests for PIF

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I like the idea of publishing a list... there may be something that someone has always wanted and can't afford or something and they will see it and that may jog them into asking for it.
> 
> I would also like to see requests (anonymously via @devdev if need be) with a story behind them. That will jog people to give as well.


Presume you mean @TylerD? Publishing should be between giver and taker. The PIF Boss is a middle man under an oath of utmost confidentiality. In the case of the PIF Kitty, the gear could lose the identity of the giver and the taker, only if he/she so chooses, can thank the forum and if the giver can identify the gear as coming from him/her could, if he/she so chooses, publish this fact. From our limited experience we have seen the stories published, which is good.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

devdev said:


> Yeah - I agree fully. Committee provides more eyes, and also removes personal emotions.



Happy for a committee... but I think is is ALL about emotion...


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

TylerD said:


> I just feel that there might be someone getting on to the forum just to get free stuff, even if they can actually just get it themselves to try it out. Maybe we should get a small PIF comity together to call the shots and to whom I get give the list of items? Then there will be more eyes on the forum that can see the needs of other fellow vapers? Your thoughts?


Yes, I think you are right. Publishing the list on the open forum could lead to abuse. So, let us scrap that idea. I have absolutely no problem if you call together a PM conversation group to be your eyes on the forum in addition to any needs pointed out to you either by someone in need or any forum member. And that you give a list to this group, as long as you do not disclose the identities of the givers if they have not given you explicit permission to do so.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## thekeeperza (6/4/14)

A committee would make it easier to decide if the person requesting something is genuinely in need or just trying to score a freebie. And that would then retain the main concept of PIF.
It would also relieve the PIF boss of the pressure/stress of deciding who has the need.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

devdev said:


> One thing I will say, is the PIF donor may have identified an individual in mind for that specific item, or they may hand it to PIF boss without a specific person in mind. I feel specific donations made by someone for someone must be honoured.
> 
> General donations should be determined by the committee.
> 
> I am happy to be the anonymous mole/rat/badger who receives requests for PIF


I agree that specific requests must be honoured. Of course nothing prevents a member to do that directly - no need to use the forum system.
The committee I see as a helping hand for the PIF Boss.
@TylerD is the PIF Boss so all requests must go to him imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/4/14)

I will then get a PIF crew together. Thanks guys!
What do you guys think of putting a mod and atty in the taste boxes?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (6/4/14)

TylerD said:


> I will then get a PIF crew together. Thanks guys!
> What do you guys think of putting a mod and atty in the taste boxes?


I think that will help guys just starting out and is a great idea

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

TylerD said:


> I will then get a PIF crew together. Thanks guys!
> What do you guys think of putting a mod and atty in the taste boxes?


When I saw @Metal Liz tasting all those juices in a twisp clearo, was thinking by myself that we are actually doing her a disservice. So, in principle, I think it is a great idea. But we must think through on practical implications. Maintenance, spare coils, breakage, will it really be used - thinking of the people on the taste box list Liz was probably an exception, etc. But if the Taste Box Boss thinks this all can be handled well, fine with me. Where will this mod and atty come from? If from the PIF system, that could be contrary to the giver's intent - so we must make sure he/she is ok with that.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

Great idea for the taste box. Makes real sense. 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/14)

It's also a bit more than just a mod that would be needed in the taste box... Batteries and charger would be needed aswell. With a detailed page on how not to blow your face off... perhaps a mech mod wouldn't be a good idea.

Maybe just an RDA?


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Sorry guys, I disagree with including the hardware in the taste box.

The taste box is to help people find flavours that they may not have tried otherwise.

I don't think it should be a portable system that travels around with the taste box. The taste box users should be expected to have their own setup so that they can find what works for them.

Some folks are very hard on gear, some gear fails for no reason. If the person before me has hammered the hardware, and it fails within 10 mins of me getting it, who is to blame? How do I prove that it wasn't me when the previous recipient claims they sent it to me in working order? Who covers the cost for this?

From a hygiene perspective I think this is a bit gross as well. It's not practical, financially sensible, and will be a real pain to monitor. 

As I see it we have two separate initiatives, PIF and the tastebox. They serve two different purposes and we should not try and make a bastardized hybrid step child out of the two. It will simply be a disaster.

Just my 2c, and with that I got my serious post for the day out of the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

It's like sending around a shareware program to your friends.

They can try it, if they like it great. If it doesn't work on their system then they must get a new PC.

You can't send around your old PC for everyone to try the shareware on.

If we really want to consider this, then maybe we should have hardware rigs that can be rented for a week, or two weeks or whatever. Those rental fees could be collected as donations towards the forum or even Afriville


----------



## johan (6/4/14)

I tend to agree with @devdev and I also think the person mentioned above is an exception to the rule. Most if not all people receiving the taste box own proper devices. My suggestion; rather PIF an adequate device to the mentioned individual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

devdev said:


> Sorry guys, I disagree with including the hardware in the taste box.
> 
> The taste box is to help people find flavours that they may not have tried otherwise.
> 
> ...


Nothing to be sorry about, we need synergy to get the best decisions. I agree with you. The idea might be great, but in practice there are some problems. 
Maybe we should leave it with the PIF Boss and the Taste Box Boss to make a final decision (and take the responsibility) once they have considered all the inputs here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Absolutely @Matthee the final decision must be in the hands of the respective bosses of the two initiatives.

I appreciate that my thoughts on the matter will be taken into consideration, and will still support both initiatives, whichever way the decision goes 

The only other thing I will say is that you have (for probably the hundredth time this week) made a post which again displays your five star diplomacy

CAN WE PLEASE GIVE THIS MAN A DIPLOMAT MEDAL! @Rob Fisher @Silver @Gizmo

And once he has his medal perhaps we can dispatch him to settle the dispute between Ukraine and Russia?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

I have read the postings on the PIF system and on the Taste Box.

I agree with @devdev on the taste box. Sending around hardware is not good in my opinion. It's to taste flavours on your hardware, not on other hardware. After all its a juice box, not a hardware demo box. 

On the PIF initiative, I also agree that it's not a good idea to publicly post what's available. This is not a wish list for people to pick and choose from, I think it should be something that is proactively given to someone. (unless I have missed the point of it). Think about the successful PIFs before. I think the success of these initiatives was the thoughtfulness that went into the gesture and the knowledge of who wanted or needed what. If one tries to turn it into a system then I think some of the spirit is lost. 

Just my views

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

devdev said:


> Absolutely @Matthee the final decision must be in the hands of the respective bosses of the two initiatives.
> 
> I appreciate that my thoughts on the matter will be taken into consideration, and will still support both initiatives, whichever way the decision goes
> 
> ...


Thanks, I once got kicked off a government negotiating team against the mighty EU for cutting through all the bull and asking too many awkward questions, so your compliment is truly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar (6/4/14)

What about trading hardware for something else ? And perhaps paying in a cash difference which could go towards the site or perhaps buying starter kits for noobs ?

I need new gear and I wouldn't mind giving my old stuff with a difference for something better

Just my opinion


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

shabbar said:


> What about trading hardware for something else ? And perhaps paying in a cash difference which could go towards the site or perhaps buying starter kits for noobs ?


Nope, no trading in or cash handling imo. Will complicate the system and undermine the spirit. If someone has a need, the PIF Boss can be contacted. If that same someone has gear to contribute, contact the PIF Boss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (6/4/14)

noted


----------



## Rex_Bael (6/4/14)

In regards to identifying needs, would a simple nomination be a good idea? In the sense that if, for example, I notice someone who is in need of something and I am not in a position to help them, I contact @TylerD and nominate the person. From there on it will be up to the PIF group to decide whether or not the need is there and how they may be able to assist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> In regards to identifying needs, would a simple nomination be a good idea? In the sense that if, for example, I notice someone who is in need of something and I am not in a position to help them, I contact @TylerD and nominate the person. From there on it will be up to the PIF group to decide whether or not the need is there and how they may be able to assist.


Absolutely spot on. Just PM @TylerD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (6/4/14)

@devdev your comments and analogies are spot on. I really hadn't thought of it that way. Just from a hygiene point of view I agree 100%
Also I think having to setup a RBA/RDA could scare newbies back to stinkies.
The taste box will remain as is without any hardware.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (6/4/14)

Also agree with @devdev here. No use for me trying Battlefield 4 on my friend's i5, R5750 Xfire PC and then thinking it will play just as nice on my G2030 GT640 PC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/4/14)

I understand the concerns and noted it. Thanks for the feedback everyone.
Also, I think it should stay pure in it's initial purpose. No exchanges and cash etc!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

devdev said:


> CAN WE PLEASE GIVE THIS MAN A DIPLOMAT MEDAL! @Rob Fisher @Silver @Gizmo



I just looked at the Medal system and there isn't one... I will search the system and the medals system and see what we can do about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/4/14)

@TylerD What an awesome idea and well done on the position


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)

I want to send a HUGE THANK YOU shout out to @devdev (i asked @TylerD if it was okay first) for my amazing gift!!! I feel truly blessed  Dev you are one truly amazing dude!!! Thank you, thank you, thank yoooooou sooooo much!!!! WOW!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Nice guys, soo awesome to see this!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (9/4/14)

Congrats on your new little toy 

Happy Vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I want to send a HUGE THANK YOU shout out to @devdev (i asked @TylerD if it was okay first) for my amazing gift!!! I feel truly blessed  Dev you are one truly amazing dude!!! Thank you, thank you, thank yoooooou sooooo much!!!! WOW!!!!



@devdev rocks! I can feel something coming on... is it? Can it be? Yes it may well be... YES it's a group hug!




The vaping family!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

lovely stuff guys!!!

way to go

enjoy it @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (9/4/14)

Enjoy @Metal Liz!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

Have a BLIZ LIZ !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (9/4/14)

Nice toy there Liz!! Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (9/4/14)

Awesome... nicely done @devdev.

@Metal Liz ... enjoy it, that's a nice little kit.

Only thing that I'm wondering is why the hell @devdev had a bright pink EVOD tank

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Awesome... nicely done @devdev.
> 
> @Metal Liz ... enjoy it, that's a nice little kit.
> 
> Only thing that I'm wondering is why the hell @devdev had a bright pink EVOD tank





uitgevang

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)

Matthee said:


> When I saw @Metal Liz tasting all those juices in a twisp clearo, was thinking by myself that we are actually doing her a disservice. So, in principle, I think it is a great idea. But we must think through on practical implications. Maintenance, spare coils, breakage, will it really be used - thinking of the people on the taste box list Liz was probably an exception, etc. But if the Taste Box Boss thinks this all can be handled well, fine with me. Where will this mod and atty come from? If from the PIF system, that could be contrary to the giver's intent - so we must make sure he/she is ok with that.


hahaha i only saw this message now, should i retry all the juices in my awesome new 'toys' hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

I hope @Metal Liz will post a review on the Black as well as the Pink Evod?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)

hahaha will do  where do i post the review? i'm busy trying out the pink one as we speak with some cherry liquid and it's AMA-ziiiiiiinggggggg!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha will do  where do i post the review? i'm busy trying out the pink one as we speak with some cherry liquid and it's AMA-ziiiiiiinggggggg!!!!



Just joking, but I'm thinking the whole forum would like some clarity on the pink one from @devdev

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)

This Evod (is that the name of the make of it?) is soooooo much better than the Twisp!!!! i disappear behind the clouds that i blow out haha, the bottom coil truly does make a huge difference with the flavour  I LOVE IT!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> This Evod (is that the name of the make of it?) is soooooo much better than the Twisp!!!! i disappear behind the clouds that i blow out haha, the bottom coil truly does make a huge difference with the flavour  I LOVE IT!!!!



Yip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I want to send a HUGE THANK YOU shout out to @devdev (i asked @TylerD if it was okay first) for my amazing gift!!! I feel truly blessed  Dev you are one truly amazing dude!!! Thank you, thank you, thank yoooooou sooooo much!!!! WOW!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3586


Enjoy!!! Kudos @devdev, but you need to answer about the pink!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Enjoy!!! Kudos @devdev, but you need to answer about the pink!


hahaha thanks Matthee  and shame will everyone stop giving Dev flak about the pink, it might not even be his... if i'm not mistaken @Riaz commented above - busted hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha thanks Matthee  and shame will everyone stop giving Dev flak about the pink, it might not even be his... if i'm not mistaken @Riaz commented above - busted hahaha


Don't you worry, Dev is quite capable of defending himself and returning more than the compliments. He will just have to watch out for the Fines Master. Hope the gear takes vaping to a new level for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Don't you worry, Dev is quite capable of defending himself and returning more than the compliments. He will just have to watch out for the Fines Master. Hope the gear takes vaping to a new level for you.


hahaha that's some funny stuff that! i'm looking forward to reading some of "wicked Dev's compliments" hahaha!!!
I'm really loving the new gear, i can't express how grateful i am and i really feel truly blessed!
Plus this brightened up a very dark day for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Don't you worry, Dev is quite capable of defending himself and returning more than the compliments. He will just have to watch out for the Fines Master. Hope the gear takes vaping to a new level for you.



I have it on good authority that the Fines Master is awaiting some clarification on this whole pink issue... personally he is rather worried about the whole issue!

It has been mentioned however that because he did such a nice thing with pay it forward that the court is really ready to show some considerable leniency...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

Today was a truly horrendous day work wise for me - whole day was spent client facing, which meant zero forum time. The good news is that I don't have work to do tonight, and I am having a rest day from gym, so I can catch up with everything on here, make some coils, and dream up a story about the pink Evod...

Come on guys, it takes a real man to walk around with a pink Evod and pull it off. Besides it matched my pink shirt and my pink murse. The ladies were lapping it up. Never had so many invites to go shoe shopping ever since then.

Seriously though I am so glad @Metal Liz got this, even though she has only been here such a short time I feel she has already made such a contribution to the vibe on this forum. I also know she will be an excellent ambassador for vaping in her social circle, and I predict that her contribution to the scene, and the benefit she personally receives from vaping will be massive. If my small contribution (and pink evod) gives her a little nudge in the direction for her to realise that potential then we all benefit as a community!

PIF is an amazing initiative, and I am proud to be part of the PIF committee and this awesome community. Thank you must go to @TylerD for giving Liz a charger, and for arranging all the admin to get this to her

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

Seeing that it takes a real man I present you with a new avatar 




Ps. Good doing on the PIF @devdev and you are right, the Yster Bessie aka @Metal Liz did contribute a lot of vibe to this wonderful forum and believe she'll do in future as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

@Matthee When you mentioned over the weekend that you thought Liz needed a decent setup I had already arranged with Tyler that he and I were gonna sort her a care pack, I am so glad the conversation fizzled out at that stage. I didn't want her to get wind of the surprise package

All worked out well in the end!

@johan thank you for the new avatar. I will use it with honour (for at least a few days)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)

Awh you guys are so awesome!!!! Thank you so much! I'm styling with my new setup!!! Super stoked 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)

Oh and devdev, you're rocking the new pink duck hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

Not just any man can pull off the pink duck look

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

Congrats on your new gear @Metal Liz 
May it help you in your vaping journey ! Enjoy it!

Well done PIF team! You guys are truly amazing. These kinds of acts make our forum such a great place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (9/4/14)

nice one liz and well done devdev

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

OMFW! @denizenx that is amazing! Good work man, you got me in stitches here

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

ROFL  @devdev "Pienk Stoffel"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

devdev said:


> Not just any man can pull off the pink duck look



Ain't that the truth... but you pull it off well @devdev!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

@devdev you pulled this of magnificently, kudos, Sir. And @Metal Liz your are already part of the family. Hope to see you at the next Cape Vape Meet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)

Awh @Matthee, I already feel part like part of the family  so happy I found this awesome home to learn and grow in my vaping journey! Will def be at the next cape town vape meet in May! Looking forward to creating some humungous clouds with all you awesome people  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (9/4/14)

Dev for the future ,

*REAL MEN DON'T VAPE PINK TANKS 


*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

shabbar said:


> Dev for the future ,
> 
> *REAL MEN DON'T VAPE PINK TANKS
> 
> *


Men in touch with the feminine side do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Men in touch with the feminine side do!



And chicks dig it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (9/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And chicks dig it!




That's based on hear say and a fineable offence

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)

Hhahaha well now I'm rocking the pink tank Metal Liz style!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

Real friends don't let friends vape on pink tanks (in public)

So shock and horror, just realised my first real tank (iClear30) was pink, because it was all the vendor had in stock.

I seem to be seriously connected to my feminine vape side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/4/14)

Hahaha *can't watch*

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (9/4/14)

Believe me, the feminine side attracts the ladies, makes them feel like they can connect with you and open up to you, and that you relate to them, in my experience anyways.

If you are concerned about being seen in public with it just say yours ran dry and are now vaping on your SO tank cause that is how close you guys are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

Don't worry guys I know HTML - How To Meet Ladies

(Ok that chirp is pretty crap, but a mate told it to me and I thought it was funny)

How did the PIF thread become a talk about my feminine side?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

Ok, enough of the pink side. Next post is someone informing us they have sent a PM to @TylerD, either to offer some gear for PIF or to tell him about someone that is in need of vape gear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW (9/4/14)

LOL

Luckily I'm in a hotel room alone or else I would've got some strange looks. I rofl'd properly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (10/4/14)

Just got some PIF Vape Mail. 5 x 10ml Vapour Mountain 18mg juices.

A big thank you to the anonymous sender, and to @TylerD for his work as middleman.

Will post pics tonight (for Mr. Oom Fines Master The Honourable @Rob Fisher)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Enjoy @Die Kriek  It's awesome hey!!!


----------



## Die Kriek (10/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Enjoy @Die Kriek  It's awesome hey!!!


Very much! The smell is AMAZING!!! Sadly they will only steep and smell nice for another day or a few as my vape gear has been slightly delayed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

awh nooooo! that's horrible news! good luck with the waiting game @Die Kriek - if you were in cpt i could've given you my one twisp to use so long


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Very much! The smell is AMAZING!!! Sadly they will only steep and smell nice for another day or a few as my vape gear has been slightly delayed



Believe me, VM juices are awesome but it gets better and better with time like a fine wine, you wont regret the wait my friend, it will just make your experience that much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

thanks for the heads up hahaha, mine is on the courier truck and i'm so excited to try it out that i would've probs had half a bottle by the evening  now i know... savour it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> thanks for the heads up hahaha, mine is on the courier truck and i'm so excited to try it out that i would've probs had half a bottle by the evening  now i know... savour it



Nice new Avatar Lizzie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Thanks Rob  i found it on the net hahaha, it's my bbm display picture aswell!!! Watch soon we are gonna take over the world mmmhehehe (touching finger to tooth in an evil cackle)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (10/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Thanks Rob  i found it on the net hahaha, it's my bbm display picture aswell!!! Watch soon we are gonna take over the world mmmhehehe (touching finger to tooth in an evil cackle)



Be careful about doing that (touching your finger to your tooth)... oom Rob hates that oke and might fine you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Be careful about doing that (touching your finger to your tooth)... oom Rob hates that oke and might fine you



You know me so well @ShaneW


----------



## Reinvanhardt (10/4/14)

Truly awesome stuff ducks! It's great to see the first recipients receive some goodies. The world can take a leaf from this book for sure. Way to set the example Ecigssa and PIF, I'm honoured to be associated with this crowd!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## Kim (2/5/14)

What a totally awesome thing you guys are doing.
Not sure where to join this programme, but I would certainly love to help out with a few goodies as well.
If someone on the PIF team could drop me a PM with more info, that'd be great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (2/5/14)

@TylerD is the man you are looking for


Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (2/5/14)

Yip, @TylerD oversees the PIF program but there are a few members (myself included) that are on the PIF committee and help out from time to time. 

PIF is basically a simple program where someone who wants to donate something gets in touch with @TylerD. He and his committee decide who would be a worthy recipient if you have not identified one yourself. They then manage the delivery to the recipient. You of course can PIF something yourself to another person directly if you so wish. 

I know several members are away on leave at the moment and some are probably not checking the forum on a daily basis. So if you PM @TylerD it may be some time before you get a response. 

All the best and thanks for thinking of the PIF program


----------



## Andre (2/5/14)

Vape Den said:


> What a totally awesome thing you guys are doing.
> Not sure where to join this programme, but I would certainly love to help out with a few goodies as well.
> If someone on the PIF team could drop me a PM with more info, that'd be great.


Well, you have the basics. There are three ways:

You post the gear to @TylerD. The PIF crew will PIF that gear to whom they think worthy. Or you could bring it to the Cape Vape Meet on Saturday, 24 May 2014 at 14:00 at La Playa, Waterfront. I shall be collecting gear to send to @TylerD. Also juices for the Taste Boxes.
You just send specs of the gear to @TylerD. You will then get instructions from the PIF crew for whom to post the gear.
You identify someone and post/deliver to him/her directly.
Anonymity and disclosure are always at the discretion of both the giver and the receiver.

The "rules" are here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kim (2/5/14)

Thanks guys for the prompt responses, much appreciated.
Very excited to hear that you guys have meet ups as well, I certainly look forward to being involved.

PS - glad the meet is AFTER my exams on the 15th lol!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## toke (8/9/14)

hi, im seriously looking for a setup, want to dive into the deep end with a Rebuildable setup as i think its the only way to go. problem is i cant seem to find an affordable rebuildable. if anyone has something they need to get rid off i can offer up to R650 for a full setup. thats all i have atm unfortunatly. im spending all day on youtube looking at these awesome coils the people are building and it makes me wanna give up the smoking and join you guys! so please, if anyone wanna get rid of some stuff pm me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/9/14)

toke said:


> hi, im seriously looking for a setup, want to dive into the deep end with a Rebuildable setup as i think its the only way to go. problem is i cant seem to find an affordable rebuildable. if anyone has something they need to get rid off i can offer up to R650 for a full setup. thats all i have atm unfortunatly. im spending all day on youtube looking at these awesome coils the people are building and it makes me wanna give up the smoking and join you guys! so please, if anyone wanna get rid of some stuff pm me!


Have a look at the classifieds section of the forum there are always a few bargains around.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Have a look at the classifieds section of the forum there are always a few bargains around.


and _some_ folks may be open to a bit of negotiation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toke (8/9/14)

haha yeah believe me ive been trying! but lets see how it goes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

